# I finally cracked another publisher!!!



## JJBuchholz (Jul 10, 2020)

Guys, I'm over the moon right now, and I have been so happy in the last twenty minutes since getting the email that I've been crying and fist pumping in alternating order!

This is only the second time ever that I will have something published, and it's been I think two years or so since the last. The Spadina Literary Review here in Ontario (Toronto) has decided it likes my short story entitled 'Spy'. It deals with a secret agent that works for a government as he fails to take into consideration the lives of others (more specifically a woman that loves him and is tired of not knowing if he'll die the next day) while he goes off to save the world on a daily basis.

I am just so damn happy and emotional right now (just started crying again as I typed that!) that I wanted to share this with everyone! I have learned from my own experience that patience is key. It takes a hell of a long time to get something published, so DON'T EVER GIVE UP!

I might get frustrated from time to time, but I never give up! We can all do this! Every one of us!!

:king:

-JJB


----------



## Bayview (Jul 10, 2020)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 10, 2020)

I can feel your joy through the computer!  Congratulations!!


----------



## PiP (Jul 10, 2020)

Well done, JJB 						!
:icon_bounce:


----------



## Joker (Jul 10, 2020)

Good job man, I needed this too.


----------



## Darren White (Jul 11, 2020)

Congratulations!
Don't forget to send me a PM with the details once it has been published. I'll give you another award.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 11, 2020)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## JJBuchholz (Jul 11, 2020)

Darren White said:


> Congratulations!
> Don't forget to send me a PM with the details once it has been published. I'll give you another award.



My short story is being published in the magazine's September edition.

:grin:

-JJB

(P.S. Thanks to all for your kind words and wishes! Much appreciated!)


----------



## James Leggott (Jul 31, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 31, 2020)

'grats dude! That's awesome!

*edit* This is older than I realized, but whatevs. Still awesome!


----------



## Darren White (Aug 1, 2020)

JJBuchholz said:


> My short story is being published in the magazine's September edition.
> 
> :grin:
> 
> ...



The amount of work around the forum is a lot! And my memory has holes in it!
You will get your award in September, but I'm afraid that by then I will forget it. I'm quite sure however that you will still remember. So if you would be so kind to send me a reminder after it is published? I would be very grateful. Thank you


----------



## JJBuchholz (Aug 1, 2020)

Darren White said:


> The amount of work around the forum is a lot! And my memory has holes in it!
> You will get your award in September, but I'm afraid that by then I will forget it. I'm quite sure however that you will still remember. So if you would be so kind to send me a reminder after it is published? I would be very grateful. Thank you



I can understand!

I might have something for you in the next couple of weeks, as the dude from the publisher sent me another email saying that my short story will be going in earlier now, by mid-August. I will let you know as soon as I do!

-JJB


----------



## JJBuchholz (Aug 12, 2020)

Here it is, folks!

https://www.spadinaliteraryreview.com/SR38-Fic-08.html

I got the email just a few minutes ago! This is only the second piece of work that I have managed to get published. It's been about two years since the
last one, and I am just as happy (if not more!) than before! The original title for the story is 'Spy', but I had to change it to 'Danger Man' at the
publisher's request. Apparently, he thought the more simplistic title gave away too much.

Regardless, it's PUBLISHED!!!

-JJB


----------



## Lee Messer (Sep 12, 2020)

Awesome. I must see it. I need to know what cuts the mustard. I don't know you that well as I am new here, but congratulations. It really is possible!


----------



## PiP (Sep 13, 2020)

Congratulations, JJB!!


----------



## natifix (Nov 20, 2020)

I enjoyed reading that! To be honest, I don't read much fiction. I do a  lot of academic research and sorts so I feel like I really have no idea  what good writing is when it comes to fiction. The reading had me engaged. I like how you seem to keep a balance of description, dialogue, and narration. I feel that made it realtively easy to read, it feels nature for me to read it. Congrats on your publishing! I hope you keep going and meet further success!


----------



## JJBuchholz (Nov 21, 2020)

natifix said:


> I enjoyed reading that! To be honest, I don't read much fiction. I do a  lot of academic research and sorts so I feel like I really have no idea  what good writing is when it comes to fiction.



I enjoyed writing it! I was surprised when it was chosen to be published, as I didn't think it was the best story I ever wrote. But....if other people react to it as you did, then I am happy regardless!

Good writing is in the eye of beholder, methinks. I write what I know, and draw upon things I've seen or read about in related genres. 



natifix said:


> I like how you seem to keep a balance of description, dialogue, and narration. I feel that made it realtively easy to read, it feels nature for me to read it. Congrats on your publishing! I hope you keep going and meet further success!



I appreciate the kind words, and I'm glad you enjoyed it! Thank you for the kudos!

-JJB


----------

